# Best PH clip yet?



## Formosa Neijia (Nov 17, 2008)

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=HUJ_VKiz6No

IMO this is some of the best, most functional PH I've seen. 

In case people aren't familiar with the taiji throwing work in the clip, I've written an article about some of it:
http://formosaneijia.com/2008/11/17/the-little-known-art-of-taijiquan-clinching/

It covers clinching from a taijiquan POV.

Thoughts?


----------



## East Winds (Nov 17, 2008)

Absolutely agree!!!! Quite unlike the usual "Sumo" techniques we see in most PH competitions.

Very best wishes


----------



## Formosa Neijia (Nov 17, 2008)

Wasn't it good to actually see some techniques for a change? And they pulled the throws off fairly cleanly under resistance.

These are the boys from Chen family village BTW. I was told that they might be Wang Xian's students.

This shows the potential I've always felt that PH tourney had but no one was using that potential. It's a matter of technique IMO.

Would throws like this be allowed in US PH tourneys? I wonder.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 17, 2008)

Definitely much more Taiji than you see in the usual wresting match they try and pass off as push hands.


----------

